# Please rate your PAX accordingly



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

Please!!! 
We have too many drivers in the valley and we need to burn off as many these new/idiot drivers that we can.
We should let the newbies waste their time, gas and effort chasing after "properly low rated PAX" so they get tired of UBER and quit.

Here's how I usually rate my PHX PAX

Ride was less than $5 and no tip - One Star
Ride was less than $10 and no tip - Two Stars

Smelly, drunk, vomit, angry, *****y, demanding, complaining, etc... Automatic One Star

Ride was $35 and $10 tip - 5 Stars

Thanks all!

"Rider ratings should be an indicator as to how much a PAX wastes a driver's time and money. If a rider is totally cool, but does nothing but short trips, their rating should fall around three stars. It sounds terrible compared to driver ratings, but isn't going to get their account revoked. People who only take long rides would have a rider rating closer to five stars. Drivers who are actually paying attention could quick cancel lower rated drivers. Even low rated riders will always be able to get picked up since there are always tons of new drivers who don't know better." - (Mike) UberComic http://www.Twitter.com/UberComic


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

You guys are harsh lol. I usually give everyone 5 stars unless they are a-holes. No tipping results in 4 stars some times.


----------



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

Chargr said:


> You guys are harsh lol. I usually give everyone 5 stars unless they are a-holes. No tipping results in 4 stars some times.


Well then, how many stars do you give a PAX who tips you $25 on a $5 ride?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

chicagoguyPHX said:


> Please!!!
> We have too many drivers in the valley and we need to burn off as many these new/idiot drivers that we can.
> We should let the newbies waste their time, gas and effort chasing after "properly low rated PAX" so they get tired of UBER and quit.
> 
> ...


Why did you sign up to be a driver? You clearly don't like to drive...


----------



## Penwize (Aug 29, 2015)

I am not sure how to rate my pax. I started being very generous but learned pax are lying, saying everything was great then find out my rating has dropped dangerously low. I have decided if drunk they are going to lose at one star. New rule, no shouting or being obnoxiously load. I have also decIded to break down and get the damn water and candy, and some of that powdered aspirin. I haven't worn make-up in years but will start again. I stopped because it was too expensive. I am on disability and hoping to get off it one day. 

How do ya'll dress?


----------



## George Jett (Nov 22, 2014)

Giving someone a 1 star will result in you never getting that passenger again... meaning the system will not pair you with that driver/pax


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

George Jett said:


> Giving someone a 1 star will result in you never getting that passenger again... meaning the system will not pair you with that driver/pax


Wrong!!


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I've rated a smelly customer a 1 star 3 times and I still get pings from him


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Wrong!!


yeah thats not true. you are right. i was paired with my worst pax again. lucky for me i spotted it was him by face and said oh hell no , you ass and canceled.

hey OP do not rate low long trips friendly people with no tip. lets just weed out jerks and small trips.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

George Jett said:


> Giving someone a 1 star will result in you never getting that passenger again... meaning the system will not pair you with that driver/pax


Noob


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I'm content with never giving minimum trips 5/5s. If they tip or it was a 2.0 surge, then yes.

For trivial stuff such as smell or talking on the phone, I deduct 1 or 2 stars.

For serious stuff such as threats or anger, then yeah, I suppose that warrants a poor rating and I won't hesitate to give him/her a 2/5 or 1/5.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> I'm content with never giving minimum trips 5/5s UNLESS the passenger was super friendly with everything and I feel that it is more than fair that I give him/her the appropriate rating. (I'm not a dick)
> 
> For trivial stuff such as smell or talking on the phone, I deduct 1 or 2 stars.
> 
> For serious stuff such as threats or anger, then yeah, I suppose that warrants a poor rating and I won't hesitate to give him/her a 2/5 or 1/5.


 no no no, no matter how nice and sweet you cannot give a min fare a 5 star unless they tip. why because you are doing other drivers a disservice, dont worry they still will be picked up , but by noobs and people very close to them. no one wants to drive 3 miles and find out its a nice person going 4 blocks.


----------

